

Should non-passionate employees be fired? - panjaro

These days, as I read HN and other IT blogs, it seems like we expect everyone should be passionate, work super hard and keep themselves up to date - even if that means working extra hours at home.<p>I had similar views. But I joined a new company last month. I do see some smart and hard working people. However, for 90% of people here its business as usual. They talk, laugh, joke...everyone is friendly. The software is crap. Still everything works and business is in profit. 
There are old people too. Many have kids. They have responsibilities. I can understand why they are not really enthusiastic about technology. People have more important thing than work - family. Also they are getting old. They can&#x27;t keep up and they do not have the same energy.<p>I wonder where would these people fit in a world where we all are putting so much pressure to work super hard and be smart. Is be passionate or perish ideology good? Or is it that few people at the right place at right time bragging on their blogs for popularity? Do they think of the world as a whole while writing?
======
dozzie
> I wonder where would these people fit in a world where we all are putting so
> much pressure to work super hard and be smart.

Nowhere. Fortunately, working one's ass is not that important.

Look at the thing this way: there's only so many people who are excited about
writing _yet another_ social portal, chat system, invoicing application, or
video publishing service. Industry needs people who are capable of creating
and maintaining those. Being passionate about them surely helps, but it's not
a requirement. It's much easier to find people who have craftsmanship strong
enough to do their best wherever they are assigned.

> Or is it that few people at the right place at right time bragging on their
> blogs for popularity?

I wouldn't assume they do it for popularity. It's more like popularity follows
their narrative, because people like stories about good things happening.

------
a3n
And be replaced by "passionate" employees? Are there enough of those to go
around?

Or do you mean to fire them without replacement?

~~~
panjaro
neither replaced nor fire. I'm just not finding current trend addressing those
workforce. They are essential part. They contribute to the economy. I feel
they are kind of neglected and too much focus is put on being passionate and
working extra hard, which eventually is causing lot of mental health issues
and eventually family issues.

~~~
a3n
Ah, misunderstood. Yes, they do contribute to the economy, and to their
employers. But many people don't see it that way.

I think "passionate" is most often just a polite way of saying "we want you to
work long hours."

